# Al Qudra Rd cycle track complete



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rode out this morning, and as of some time in the last ten days, the full loop is complete!
If you've got a bike, i heartily recommend taking a spin out there.

At the back of the loop, you are fairly alone in the desert (no road - just cycle track) so go in pairs, if i were you.

If you park at the roundabout on Al Qudra Rd at the start of the track, the full 'lollipop' shaped loop is 85k.
the lollipop stick is around 15k long, and the loop around 55k.
Fantastic facility.


----------



## RHYSy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm keen to get out there.
I only arrived in town this week, so I'm still finding my feet (/wheels).
Can't wait to unpack my bike.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update!

Am I right in guessing that the "stick" is basically down to the bypass road (611) and beyond?

Which side of the Al Qudra Rd is the track? Ranches side or Polo Club side?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the track doesn't reach the 611. the track is Ranches side, and starts at the big roundabout that goes nowhere, then crosses the road at the end to be desert side out to Bab al Shams and round.

The start and finish is shown here
looky looky


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

RHYSy said:


> I'm keen to get out there.
> I only arrived in town this week, so I'm still finding my feet (/wheels).
> Can't wait to unpack my bike.


temperatures are getting very tolerable now. It's not getting uncomfortable until well after 9.00am, and you'll find most riding from 6.00 or 7.00am, i think.


----------



## RHYSy (Jun 7, 2012)

vantage said:


> temperatures are getting very tolerable now. It's not getting uncomfortable until well after 9.00am, and you'll find most riding from 6.00 or 7.00am, i think.


Thanks, I will head out early some time.


----------



## de74 (Sep 21, 2012)

Guys, sorry but I am not very familiar with Dubai. I live in Mirdif and was wondering how Ro get there. Appreciate any help !


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

A rest area for cyclist is also being constructed! You won't see it unless you get out there cycling now, would you? So get out there! ;-)

Please remember to drive to the car park and start from there - don't cycle from Ranches/Polo Club. It's dangerous and a cyclist was recently very badly hit near 611 turn-off.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stay safe Terror on two wheels as cars hare round Dubai bicycle tracks - The National


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rsinner said:


> stay safe Terror on two wheels as cars hare round Dubai bicycle tracks - The National


not seen it, but have seen the evidence.

There is always sand to be cleared off the track (which they do well & regularly) but often a lot of gravel.
The gravel only gets there by 4x4's hooning about on the track.

There is some rubber laid down in places too, and i've not managed that on a push-bike before! (and my tyres aren't 12" wide, either!)

Will keep a watchful eye from now on!
One of the beauty's of the track is that it leaves the road completely for a good distance.


----------



## rabid tomato (Jan 30, 2013)

have heard of this track but haven't tried it, i usually cycle in nad al sheeba but will certainly try this one soon. keep safe.


----------

